# West PA season



## stasiakj

I'll kick off the 2017 season on this forum! I'm in the Army so I've been moving around a bit. Spent last season at Fort Knox and managed to find a couple fruitful spots, but now I'm stationed in Coraopolis (I live in the Robinson area). This environment is new territory as this is the furthest north Uncle Sam has sent me.


----------



## pamorelsxs

hello Jim and thank you for your service!!! Welcome to beautiful Pennsylvania!! 

I'm in southwest PA, about 45 min SE of Pittsburgh so we are somewhat close. I am chewing at the bit this year more so than normal. Was in a horrific car accident in Oct 2015 and didn't start learning to walk again until July of '16. While my walking isn't the best, it's well enough to get me outside for this season! I can't wait to give my 2 cents and report my finds. :-D And I am hoping they are many! I have a few sites that I may have to pass on due to their steepness but I'm hopeful I'll be greatly improved in the short time between now and the 1st blacks of the season. You are centrally located to some good areas and could easily travel with the season progression. I am so praying for a better year than last. What I read here and on other boards, it wasn't a good one for our area. I look forward to your reports and wish you a great season.


----------



## pamorelsxs

I read all the boards and have learned so much from them! For those that don't, here is a link from the Oklahoma 2017 Message board re: air and soil temps as well as rain fall data in a Missouri study that began in 2001. The study looks to draw a correlation between this data and the appearance of the first yellow morels of the season. 

http://www.namyco.org/is_it_time_for_morels_yet.php


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## Old Elm




----------



## Old Elm

Hmmm......... I'm not having any luck posting pictures? 

How to insert photos in a forum topic or topic reply?
First you need to upload the images online on a site like photobucket, flickr, google picasa and so on. After your images are done uploading, copy the link of the image you want to insert first and go back to the topic/reply. Now click on the little image icon from the menu, past the link in the “Image URL” field and click on the “Apply Image” button. You should see the image link wrapped in the necessary tags. Repeat until you are done inserting photos. After you are done writhing your topic/reply content click “Submit” and you will see the image displayed in your replay/topic.


----------



## Old Elm

Keep getting bumped out of ( Image URL: ) ?? weird.


----------



## jack

Oldelm. use the HTML Code if you're using Photobucket.


----------



## Old Elm

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## Old Elm

Thanks Jack, not sure what's up, I've posted plenty of pic's in the past years. I'll have to get one of my kids to check this out.


----------



## pamorelsxs

What a beautiful day in southwest PA!! Already 58 degrees and it's just a little past 10:00 am. 8-O Morel time is just around the corner. I pulled my taps yesterday and cooked the last of my maple sap. Was a short and not so good season in my area. All the fellow tappers I spoke with had the same results and no one with Grade A syrup.  

But, once the maple season is done, we all know what's next. I have daffodils in my yard (an area that gets full sun all day) that are 4 to 5 inches tall. They've been there since last week. And we have a ton of buds on all the trees. Just checked the next 15 days (weather forecast) and all day &amp; night time temps are above freezing. 2 days are in the high 40's; all the rest are between 50 and 65 degrees. I know that's subject to change but . . . ? A little too early for this warmth IMO.

Gonna grab the dog and take a stroll to get some soil temps at my favorite spot. Enjoy the day.


----------



## pamorelsxs

Just wanted to add that the precip forecast for those 15 days looks really good! We'll definitely need it.


----------



## stasiakj

From what I\'ve been told, it\'s been unusually warm for Feb heading into Mar. Any thoughts on this warm trend?


----------



## pamorelsxs

Went out to my black spot on the 28th to check soil temps and forest growth. Gravel road in was lined with Coltsfoot and there was some greenery of the forest floor. Did not see any growth of trillium nor did I expect to. That said, however, I think I will by the end of next week in this particular spot. Bushes and trees are already w/green leaves as are some of the blackberry bushes. Soil temp @ 1:30ish p.m. near the wash where I find them was 44.3 degrees. I have picked blacks in the very same spot with soil temps @ 48 degrees and with trillium just outta the ground. The next 3 days are cold w/snow but then we are in the low 50-60s for daytime temps and low-high 40's for night time temps. Forecasted precip is very good, too. I am anxious to hear of an Ohio or WV report . . .


----------



## a_fuhs

I also am pulling taps this weekend. I ended up w 1.6 gallons. I hate too bust anyone's bubble be we only have 1 night in the 50s this whole month. I'm guessing mid April except for maybe a few blacks in the hot spots. End of April for the real flushes of greys and week before mothers day for blondes. We need as much rain as possible this month because our snowpack was so minimal this winter.


----------



## rippers

Happy 2017 season all
I'm interested in learning how the early thaw affects this season. We got a nice freeze between Thanksgiving and Christmas which was a good thing. Now I just hope that we get a gradual warm up and timely rain. As of now, I'm guessing somewhat normal timing. 

A.fus - I'd appreciate your thoughts on this weather and how it affects walleye at Pymatuning. I'm heading up there for a few days just before Easter.


----------



## a_fuhs

Rippers....the spawn has started on the north end. You will hit the post spawn bite perfect. Let me know when your going I'll show you around


----------



## rippers

I'd be happy to take you up on that if you're there A.fus. We got a cabin at Richter's April 13th/14th. Going again mid May for crappie and white bass ( and some morel hunting ).


----------



## a_fuhs

I'm always down to show people around a lake. I stay at Richter's every time I go up. We will prob be up that weekend but I may be able to sneak up Thurs? Screw crappie n white bass...lol. May starts the nighttime alwife bite for eyes. That shit is fun. I'll be seeing ya....PS. I gotta ton of killer morel spots up there


----------



## sheephead

fhus: glad to see you still alive bud. tried to get ahold of you a couple times last fall and didn't hear back from you. was startin to wonder, anyhow me thinkst itll be an early season this year. more than likely catch you guys at the lake again.


----------



## a_fuhs

Sheep what's up buddy!!! I don't get on here after season is up...glad to see you still kicking after the issues u were having also my man... Let's get together again for sure. We should plan on the mid may weekend rippers is coming up to hunt it hard. That should be primetime up there I'm thinkn.....you guys just have to sign a sworn afidavid...lol


----------



## pamorelsxs

@ a.fuhs - Thinkin' you may be right w/your forecast for mid-April which is typical for our area. The cold blowin' in this weekend and for the entire week is definitely going to slow anything that may have started. Love to hear you guys talkin' about Pymatuning. My dad has fished there his whole life and has soooo many stories. I have fished there, too (when I was youngster) so my stories aren't that great. LOL. Anxious to go this year w/my Dad and daughter. My Dad is a phenomenal fisherman. Walleye @ the top of his game. Favorite place of mine to fish for those w/him is Kinzua Dam up in Warren. I have much better stories (and many more fish) there. We used to live there though so . . . much more time spent there. I'm down w/the crappies; they're my favorite. Walleye 2nd. May the fish &amp; morels be in abundance for you all this year.


----------



## rippers

I'm beginning to believe that this season will come down to the weather battle in last week of March first few days of April. With the return to winter in the coming 7-8 days followed by 5 day warm up after St. Pats Day... That last week battle can make or break morel abundance. I'll spare yall the theory but in a nutshell, morels will be present in much greater numbers if the weather pattern is as close to normal from here on out. In like a lion... Out like a lamb... Followed by April showers. I have never experienced a good season that started too early or too late.

In southern Allegheny county, April 24 is the average date for main flushes of greys and yellows with sunny spots etc starting about a week prior. IF... A big IF the hedge fund weather guys are correct about the cold lasting a little longer and warm up coming slightly sooner, timing should be close to normal. 

Yes, A.fus... Mid May should be perfect morel timing for Pymy. I'm in for the hunt. I know a few spots myself. No sworn affidavit needed... I still owe you from last year's walleye tips. Also, I'm a much better morel Hunter than I am a walleye fisherman so I'll find them regardless. We ( my son and I ) are still new to fishing from a boat so we still hold on to shoreline fishing traditions and there is nothing like white bass bite on the causeway in mid May... And as soon as the sun goes down the crappie take over. That said, I've heard many great things about the alewife kicking it into high gear. 

Pamorelsxs ... Right on about Kinzua Dam !!! Below the dam is some of the best fishing of my life. The resevoir fishing sucks but the dam is superb.


----------



## rippers

A.fus.... Yeah Thurs April 13... Hoping a weekday might be a little less crowded. We are gonna stay over Friday as well and will probably hit the Neshannock on the way home for a little opening day fly fishing.


----------



## a_fuhs

That same spot I sent u too last year should be on fire...we just need to hone your presentation in a bit I think. If you wana hit up buffalo creek delayed harvest in the next few weeks let me know its 10 min. From my house. They are stocking it this sat so next week will be dynamite. I love fly fishing


----------



## tommyjosh

[video]https://youtu.be/sFwwGQRs6B4[/video] please subscribe


----------



## rippers

If you can go during the work week I'm in for Buffalo. I actually caught my first ever on a fly rod at Buffalo near intersection of Nichola and Fennelton. My grandfather owned a few acres there years ago... Spent many years hunting and fishing in that area.


----------



## a_fuhs

My address is fenelton. I can go everyday during the week till 1130 if I don't have to get my daughter to school. I'm off sat sun Mon every week. Its supposed to be single digits up here Fri night- sun night. Let me know when you're thinkn and I'll try n work something out w my schedule


----------



## rippers

I just got called for a time crunch job.... Looks like next week is out. How's Monday 20th? Might be better to let those newly stocked adapt to feeding on aquatic life for a week anyway. Sunday 19th can probably work too.


----------



## rippers

Updated weather predictions not looking good for morels. " colder than normal" follows 5 day warm up after St. Pats. If trough develops between March 24 - April 10 and then moves right to upper 70s low 80s prepare for yet another sub par season. I hope they're wrong.


----------



## a_fuhs

It depends on the weather. I'll be at pymy every chance I get. I only hit buff for a little. If the eyes are in I'm there. I'll keep u posted


----------



## pamorelsxs

Measured soil temps yesterday in several areas around 2:00 p.m. -- all readings (~10 total) were btwn 46.2 and 47.3. I have picked blacks @ 46-48. The warm-up starts tomorrow w/rain forecasted for 13 out of the next 15 days in my primary hunting locations. Daytime temps in the high 50-60s with night time temps holding in the mid-high 40s &amp; low 50s after tomorrow. I went back to look at the earliest I picked my 1st blacks in recent years and they were between April 3rd (2012) and April 6th (2011). I also picked yellows 6 Apr of 2012. The rest of my finds 1st finds are: the 17th (2015), 19th (2013) and 23rd ( 2014) of April. Didn't get out last year due to the accident so no record there. Mind you some of these were my 1st finds but not of picking size, some were. I have pics with thermometer next to morels and newspaper/dated receipts. Will have to load to photobucket or some other site before I can post. Can probably see these photos on old posts under morelsxs. Had to change my alias after the accident since I couldn't remember old password and my email changed. My older logs are put up somewhere . . . I'll have to dig them out. I did finds blacks last week of March one year but those finds aren't on this computer. Going out Friday to take a look at forest floor growth. Temps this week may actually produce?? I love morels but I think I'm more addicted to the hunt. Will be frustrating this year as I won't be able to cover as much ground in the same amount of time or effort. But hell, I'm able to get in the woods so I'm elated. 

Here is link for those of you that like to research. Maybe find a correlation with the temps and precip to your past finds?? You can change your location once you get to the link. I suggest you click on your state and choose one of the listed cities. Otherwise, it will search and search and not show you anything. :- ( Some very small towns are listed for PA while much larger towns are not??? Hence, the suggestion of choosing what they have. 

http://www.usclimatedata.com/climate/pittsburgh/pennsylvania/united-states/uspa3601/2016/2 

Just a matter of time for that 1st SW find. I can't wait . . .


----------



## rippers

PaMorelsxs ... Excellent record keeping! Your first dates are similar to mine. Where are you from? I'm in the south hills of Pgh.


----------



## rippers

A.fuhs... I saw a pic of a Monster Muskie on Fish West Pa. Good thing we didn't hit Buffalo yesterday huh?


----------



## sheephead

Sx.... How deep do you take your temp readings? Fuhs: ... You been up pymy of late? any word on eyes?


----------



## sheephead

msg for admin:.... the pop up at the bottom of the page is rapidly becoming very annoying


----------



## pamorelsxs

rippers -- about 45 min SE of Pittsburgh, near county lines btwn Fayette and Westmoreland counties. 

sheep -- I primarily measure @ 5" deep; the deeper the colder and for me it has been a great indicator. Obviously the more shallow the depth the warmer but this has always worked well for me. 

A good friend of mine called me last night and said a buddy of his found one near Uniontown. His buddy drove to show it to him. Said it was the size of a cigarette lighter and tan . . . very fresh. Possibly a microclimate or is it just time? I'm hitting the woods this afternoon when the rain lets up to see what's going on with the forest floor. I'm hopeful to find some blacks in a spot that produces every year for the last 12. With the warm temps this weekend, I do believe there will be finds by the 1st week of April.


----------



## sheephead

Sx..... I do think your right to get out and about now. I'm gonna go grab my cuz and hid some old RR tracks down toward Wheeling. lots of sunshine there and it seems to warm a week or so ahead of us up here in Beaver co. Gluck bud


----------



## pamorelsxs

Went to my black spots Friday just to check the trees and forest floor. Did not find any morels, dryad saddles or devils urns that are normally present when I do find my blacks. Did see quite a bit of scarlet cups and some trillium emerging just above the leaves. The upcoming forecast is great but I'm curious to see what impact the unseasonable warmth in Jan &amp; Feb will have on the overall season?? I did measure again in various spots where I always find blacks, greys and yellows. Lowest temp @ 5" was 44.3 (grey spot) and warmest was 47.6 (same black spot I checked on the 22nd). At 2" depth (at same locations just mentioned), temps were 46.2 and 48.3. Saw no indication of May apples. Ferns are coming to life. Saw small garden snake near the wash. Spring is on its way . . .


----------



## pamorelsxs

rippers -- how was that trek to WV?


----------



## pamorelsxs

Sorry. I meant SH . . . 

SH - leeks are up. Small but up. Will snag of photo later 2day.


----------



## theuppershroom

Hey there all! I'm super brand new to the forum (first post ever actually), and I'm in the southwest Allegheny Co. area. I was thinking of maybe heading out to scout a few spots that were goldmines for fall 'shrooms this week; the temps &amp; rain seemed promising to me, but do you think it's too early this week still? This is only about the 2nd year I've been serious about the hunt. I feel confident that I know what I'm looking for, but I'm still a newbie.


----------



## rippers

Upper...
I'm in southern Allegheny... Checked a spot for giggles today. Way too early IMO. Im not ruling out very random spots going early but in general, I wouldn't expect any decent flush for at least another 3 weeks. It's supposed to get cold again in about a week which should put things on more normal timing.


----------



## a_fuhs

Rippers: ya its a good thing we didn't hit buffalo. I got my biggest muskie to date. We have gotten that 47"...a 38 and a 35" since the 20th with multiple other follows. Friend request me on facebook


----------



## a_fuhs

Sheep. I havnt been up yet but the wire is starting now and the causeway won't be far behind. I'll prob be up this week some night. Keep you posted


----------



## sheephead

HI GUYS. I see all is just about normal here. Sx: W Va was same as here,just starting to prove w/ typical preseason ground cover but no signs of the goodies yet. Might gopher a short stroll down by the oh. river today... Who knows Fuhs: thanks for the post.I didn't want to get up too late again this year. Looks like ill be bustin camp open the weekend of the 8th. I figure if I can get all the opening pleasures out of the way then ill be free to play the following weekend.Are you and rip still planning on heading up the 13th? I know ill be there (lord a willin and the creeks don't rise)


----------



## a_fuhs

i wont be able to make it the 13th weekend. i have my daughter. ill prob be up this week and the 8th weekend im guessing


----------



## swpa

pamorelsxs said:


> Sorry. I meant SH . . .
> 
> SH - leeks are up. Small but up. Will snag of photo later 2day.


----------



## swpa

Supposedly, someone posted pics of a find on Pgh Mushroom Club Facebook page. Seems a few weeks early based on observations in the woods 


pamorelsxs said:


> Sorry. I meant SH . . .
> 
> SH - leeks are up. Small but up. Will snag of photo later 2day.


----------



## dig

Blacks are up in Venango county...in my yard no less. Hemmed in by Norway spruce & hemlock though my lawn may be, it's still more sunny than most woods, so that may be the reason they are always early. Posted pics on the NW PA thread. They're mostly small yet, but some are nearly pickable.


----------



## Ry the fly guy

Just joined. Started really foraging some mushrooms last year. Found a handful of yellows in the spring and a few chickens and hens in the Fall. Went out over the weekend only to find an old hen (mental note for the fall) and some jelly roll. Frost on the ground on Monday so maybe it's good there's nothing out yet. I've got a few new spots to hit this year so hopefully something will produce. I'm in Beaver County.


----------



## theuppershroom

I have plans to go out to an awesome spot this Sunday - I figure after the all the good soaking rain we've had I might get lucky; but, the forecast is calling for cold and snow tomorrow. I know morels are tough, but what does everyone think? Will it kill off whatever has grown?


----------



## a_fuhs

It won't kill them but they won't grow anymore than what they are tomorrow.


----------



## swpa

They are up here but spotty. This week should be super for early blacks.


----------



## morel4ever

Hey Everyone! I finally made it back to the site. Been off the site for a year & 1/2.

Haven't made it out to check shroom spots yet. But I'll need to check my ramp spots ASAP.

Hope everyone has a great season.


----------



## morelsxs

Was told when I first started huntin' morels that there was a connection with their "appearance/arrival" and hummingbird migration. So, I did some research back in the day and linked all kinds of sites and pages. Was lookin' for somethin' in particular 2day and came across this link: http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html which I haven't looked at in years. So, curiosity got the better of me. I took the dates I posted earlier for my 1st finds and compared it to the migration map. My 1st finds and the date of 1st ruby-throated hummingbird siting where I found them vary no more than 2 days difference!! No HB reported just yet in my early black spot but I'm headed there Fri morn. HB reported real close over the WV line though with a post date of Apr 11th. Anxious to see how this plays out.


----------



## a_fuhs

bunch of babies in two different spots yesterday. mix of blacks and greys...butler county


----------



## morelsxs

Yeah afuhs!! Anxious to check my black spot 2mrw. Was in some amazing woods 2day. May apples up and unfurled. Looked as best I could but was with contractors doing some excavation. Didn't see any type of shroom. Headed back on Mon. I'll be checkin' those woods all season long!


----------



## Ry the fly guy

I was in mcconnells mills on Saturday doing some fishing. Walked 2 miles to fish and looked for morels a decent amount. Found some dead elms but no morels. Striking out so far this year.


----------



## muff1nm4n17

I find them ]down in mcconnels mills every year Ry just have to keep looking haven't made it down there yet this year tho but found about 20 nice blacks and about 12 baby greys in my usual spots in clarion county today so there up here greys were really small tho


----------



## cableguy726

sheephead said:


> fhus: glad to see you still alive bud. tried to get ahold of you a couple times last fall and didn't hear back from you. was startin to wonder, anyhow me thinkst itll be an early season this year. more than likely catch you guys at the lake again.


South central pa blowing up


----------



## muff1nm4n17

found about another 50 greys today in a brand new spot still in clarion county still gonna go out later tonight and look other new spots they were so small they might have just came up last night though


----------



## fungifriend

What type of terrain/type of trees/elevation etc. are you finding them at?


----------



## PickinFungi

No morels but some nice Pheasants Back


----------



## jonny_rogue

Found a few (5) in one of my spots yesterday in Allegheny County. Near slippery elms and maples along creekbed. They were pretty small so I left them. Will check back in a few days. Checked a few of my other areas but found nothing there.


----------



## morelsxs

Finally made it out yesterday; Friday never happened due to Easter weekend. Found a black as expected but just one in my early spot. Picked the ones shown due to location but left a bunch of smaller ones to grow. I can honestly say that I haven't seen that many morels in that patch for past 7 - 9 years?? Anxious to go back and see how many are there that I didn't see.  Headed out 2day to some other spots that always produce -- I do believe it's time! Plus, pics from friends showing finds near Connellsville and Somerset. 

S'pose to be 80 degrees 2mrw w/rain showers over the next 3 days. Fri - Tues (next 5 days) has 10-20 degree cool-down. Should be prime. Then, forecast shows rise in temps back up to mid-high 70s and low 80s. Let's hope their wrong on those 80 degree days.


----------



## sheephead

yesterday was my 4th walk this year. went to one spot that always puts out a few. Much to my supprise I counted 61. Greys and Blondies. some may have been pickable but most were only 2 inchers, so I left them go. Will go harvest on Friday and that number will probably be closer to 90 by then cause I don't stray off the path to much. don't want to tromp the babies I didn't notice on the first trip. gonna ride out to ohio line later today to see if has popped yet. think this is gonna be a nice year, but a fast and furious one.


----------



## sheephead

I did get some nice pics but don't even have a clue as how to post them.


----------



## JWNY

I moved from Central Ohio, to Western NY very close to the PA line... how far north in PA has anyone found them?


----------



## morelsxs

Look below and click on "Upload a File". I'm sure you got it from there . . .


----------



## morelsxs

JWNY: This is a place to start. Read up on the old threads (this year's and past). Hope it helps.

http://www.morelmushroomhunting.com/morel-progression-sightings-map/

http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html


----------



## jerrymercerpa

Found some small morels in mercer county today. 2 dozen with just a quick walk


----------



## muff1nm4n17

I don't have many elm or poplar in clarion county so I try and focus my searches near old apple orchards old foundations and along old railroad tracks all 3 areas seem to have everything they need I do get frustrated sometimes though cause it's a little harder to find really good spots


----------



## muff1nm4n17

Has anyone ever found these long neck short head blacks before


----------



## wildshroomer

Yea...they look to be verpa variety or half free morels


----------



## muff1nm4n17

Still smell and taste the Same and I found a bunch of them


----------



## Inthewild

muff1nm4n17 said:


> Still smell and taste the Same and I found a bunch of them


Be careful. Great info regarding your find on this site: http://www.michiganmorels.com/morels2.shtml#Halffree


----------



## Diesel Fitter

*Westmoreland Co.: found 3 yesterday real quick which was encouraging but only 3; excited this morning and was out early and found 1 again real fast but no more; frustrated; anyone else in the same boat as me?*


----------



## muff1nm4n17

Thanks for the worry but I have also found some of those false that look like that 2 this year and I found a regular false morel right in with a nice patch of morels as wells I'll get a pic of it


----------



## snowbrdr1220

Butler Co: Found my first two morels ever today! I've taken a couple walks over the previous two years, but came up empty every time. I knew they were starting to pop and conditions have been ideal, so planned on hunting hard this weekend and have been doing lots of tree research to target my search better. I took a short practice walk after work today in a local park, and found these two. Really wish there were more of them, but I looked hard after the first one and could only find one other one a few feet away. Lots of heavy leaf litter on the ground though, so not sure if I was missing any. Here's a couple pics of the tree and what I found.




  








Tree




__
snowbrdr1220


__
Apr 21, 2017











  








Morel




__
snowbrdr1220


__
Apr 21, 2017











  








Morels




__
snowbrdr1220


__
Apr 21, 2017


----------



## ladybug34

snowbrdr1220 said:


> Butler Co: Found my first two morels ever today! I've taken a couple walks over the previous two years, but came up empty every time. I knew they were starting to pop and conditions have been ideal, so planned on hunting hard this weekend and have been doing lots of tree research to target my search better. I took a short practice walk after work today in a local park, and found these two. Really wish there were more of them, but I looked hard after the first one and could only find one other one a few feet away. Lots of heavy leaf litter on the ground though, so not sure if I was missing any. Here's a couple pics of the tree and what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> snowbrdr1220
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> snowbrdr1220
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> snowbrdr1220
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 21, 2017


Nice finds I live in Armstrong and will be out today for awhile. Found a few blacks the other day.


----------



## PickinFungi

Hit a couple few new spots over the past couple days. Elms, sycamore, poplar, hickory and some apple present in certain areas but no luck. Initially, I'm sure it will take time to find spots that are productive for yearly checks.


----------



## muff1nm4n17

Real and false morel togther


----------



## morelsxs

Went out yesterday for a quick hour and a half. Too many damn commitments 'til this weekend to do an all-day'er. Anywho, found these very fresh, scrumptious shrooms in that short amount of time. Can't wait to get back to this spot tomorrow or Monday. Trying some of my other spots later this afternoon. Big cool down and wet compared to the last few days. This week should be great.


----------



## Brian Sims

working and traveling during mushroom season is very difficult. I will be in Williamsport for the next 9 days or so. I will be there on 4-23-17 for 9 days. is there anyone that can show me some shroom spots in the area?

[email protected]

419-215-4045


----------



## Brian Sims

pamorelsxs said:


> hello Jim and thank you for your service!!! Welcome to beautiful Pennsylvania!!
> 
> I'm in southwest PA, about 45 min SE of Pittsburgh so we are somewhat close. I am chewing at the bit this year more so than normal. Was in a horrific car accident in Oct 2015 and didn't start learning to walk again until July of '16. While my walking isn't the best, it's well enough to get me outside for this season! I can't wait to give my 2 cents and report my finds. :-D And I am hoping they are many! I have a few sites that I may have to pass on due to their steepness but I'm hopeful I'll be greatly improved in the short time between now and the 1st blacks of the season. You are centrally located to some good areas and could easily travel with the season progression. I am so praying for a better year than last. What I read here and on other boards, it wasn't a good one for our area. I look forward to your reports and wish you a great season.


I will be in Williamsport for the next 9 days if you need some help picking mushrooms let me know as I do not have any places to hunt. back in NW Ohio I have some places but I have to be gone for work reasons during this season.


----------



## lnmnffe

Found this one and four others just like it in Lawrence County today. Also found a ton of very small blacks and grays, ranging from tip of your pinky size to whole thumb size. I left the blacks and grays to get bigger. The question is, how long before I should go back and harvest?


----------



## muff1nm4n17

I wouldn't wait too long especially with these colder night I found some starting to rot from the cold already today... but went to some usual spots for a good find here's some pics


----------



## sheephead

Went out for a bit on Thursday and Friday. Thursday picked 62 left 9 back that were old or slugged over. Friday did a bit better picked 114 left a few dozen back for the same reason. they are all coming in at once now. Blacks greys and blondies. Fast and furious


----------



## sheephead

Diesel Fitter said:


> *Westmoreland Co.: found 3 yesterday real quick which was encouraging but only 3; excited this morning and was out early and found 1 again real fast but no more; frustrated; anyone else in the same boat as me?*


yeah diesel, same here hit like five of my regular spots that always put out and nada. other places that had stopped producing the last couple years are putting up just a few.Dont know how to figure this year. Guess we'll just keep on keepin on


----------



## justlookin

Westmoreland Co: Spent a couple hours lookin yesterday with no luck. My friend on the other hand sent me a photo of their find.
I'll just keep lookin!


----------



## Lori Lang

stasiakj said:


> I'll kick off the 2017 season on this forum! I'm in the Army so I've been moving around a bit. Spent last season at Fort Knox and managed to find a couple fruitful spots, but now I'm stationed in Coraopolis (I live in the Robinson area). This environment is new territory as this is the furthest north Uncle Sam has sent me.


I live in NW PA. There is a great mushroom club in your area. WPMC. You should check it out.


----------



## jmk415203

Questions for the experts: Fuhs, SXS, etc etc
I have property near Neshannock Creek in southern Mercer County. I have, from what I've read, prime morel habitat. Some old Apple trees in the "woods," some big elms, some dead elms, and recently I've finally found a grove of about 30 tulip poplar trees. In 4 years, I've only found approx 5 gray morels 3 years ago. Do you think my entire property is too acidic? I've heard morels like more alkaline soils. Am I wasting my time with my property? I'm still a novice but I'm getting really good at identifying trees. I keep thinking my property is prime for morels but never find any. I don't want to give up on my place but getting so discouraged. I know that Fuhs, you must be local, what do you think.


----------



## sheephead

JMK: you should be on the dead elms and dead and dying apples right now, forget the poplars its to late for them. you probably have a week left this year. fast and furious is not even close to describe this years bloom.


----------



## sheephead

The ELM GODS have been merciful this year, another 87 yesterday and today. Had to quit the walk because the Grass GODS haven't been so kind. had to cut befoe the rains came. maybe more tomorrow.


----------



## sheephead

SX: Nice find bud. I didn't get to go out last weekend. What part of the burg are you from?


----------



## jmk415203

sheephead said:


> JMK: you should be on the dead elms and dead and dying apples right now, forget the poplars its to late for them. you probably have a week left this year. fast and furious is not even close to describe this years bloom.


Thanks so much! Very good info. I actually found 10 yesterday on a hike! All were under dying Apple trees and near the road. Yes, I ventured off my property...
So now a few other questions, you said poplars are done and now dead elms and apples, is that the normal progression? Poplars are always first?
Second, I've found plenty of dying Apple trees in the woods, but now have only found morels under dead apples near the road? Any advice? Are morels more likely to appear near a road bc of the gravel and therefore more alkaline soil? Any thoughts?


----------



## lnmnffe

First pic is my funds on Monday. Second pic is from Wednesday. 83 and 424, all within a 50 yard by 50 yard area in Lawrence County. Mixture of Apple, some cherries, and I don't know what else. I resorted to crawling because all I was doing was standing up and kneeling all the time. Found quite a few that were drying up. Hit it hard after this rain.


----------



## muff1nm4n17

Anyone on yet this year


----------



## Star7moon.wr

stasiakj said:


> From what I\'ve been told, it\'s been unusually warm for Feb heading into Mar. Any thoughts on this warm trend?


Hello, I’m new on here.im in Somerset County. I don’t know if you could teach anything about morels and the best places to look?


----------

